# Corners of mouth sore



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

The corners of my mouth have got really sore over the last few days, such that they feel cracked when I open my mouth. I was wondering if it was to do with the cold weather - anyone else have this and what's the best solution?


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2011)

Lypsyl works for me or vaseline in the tin with aloe vera, its usually down to the cold weather Alan i have a chapped bottom lip at the moment and it hurts but the vaseline is doing the job, i know zyvorex(sp?) is for lips but think thats for colesaws.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Vaseline and lots of it - especially just before you sleep.
I know its a silly and personal question -- but do you drool in your sleep? If so, the vaseline will help.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> Vaseline and lots of it - especially just before you sleep.
> I know its a silly and personal question -- but do you drool in your sleep? If so, the vaseline will help.



I do sometimes! I have woken up and noticed - sometimes I seem to produce a lot of saliva in the night, probably dreaming about battenburgs and ginger cakes! 

Sounds like vaseline is the way to go, thanks ladies. I've got a big tub knocking around somewhere - does it go off, 'cos I've had it for years!


----------



## Steff (Jan 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> - sometimes I seem to produce a lot of saliva in the night, probably dreaming about battenburgs and ginger cakes!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like vaseline is the way to go, thanks ladies. I've got a big tub knocking around somewhere - does it go off, 'cos I've had it for years!



Not to sure about it going off Alan most things have sell by dates i guess and my little pot does it has 2012 on it.
dreaming of kate bush more like


----------



## squidge63 (Jan 9, 2011)

I get the same problem winter and summer, and I also drool in my sleep, more so if i sleep on my arm as the hair makes me drool lol... I have the same tin Steffie works very well.. sometimes though it feels more like my excema does.

maybe Northe's drooling is Kate Bush eating a battenburg cake..


----------



## FM001 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sounds like cold sores to me.  Unfortunately once you get the virus it stays in the body for life and seems to rear its ugly head in the cold winter months, there are treatments available but cannot say which is the best, might be worth having a chat with your pharmacist.


----------



## Flutterby (Jan 9, 2011)

I had the exact same problem last year (in fact every winter).  It was incredibly painful and like you say it felt like every time I opened my mouth it cracked them open again.  I tried vaseline and although it seemed a good temporary solution it didn't seem to ever get the cracks healed up.  One day I was in Lush - the handmade cosmetics shop - and I bought a little tin of their lip balm called "lip service"  Paul grumbled that it was expensive (?4.75) but I thought it was worth a try.  I've never looked back.  I use it regularly and the problem not only healed up completely but has not recurred this winter.  If you can't get to Lush near you, let me know and next time I'm near one I will get you some, Steff is another fan so she might be able to get some sooner than me.  Do try it, it's worth it's weight in gold and easy to carry round with you as in a tiny tin (10g).  If you keep it in your pocket it will always be soft to use although as I was so badly afflicted I prised the whole lot out of the tin and smeared it round my gob in a most undignified manner!!


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have dug out my pot of vaseline (well, actually petroleum jelly) and stuck some on so we'll see how it goes. There's no actual date anywhere on the jar so I was trying to work out how old it might be. As it is Sainsbury's I most probably bought it when I lived in Folkestone, as that was the supermarket I used to go to. Since I have lived in Soton I've only been to a Sainsbury's twice so pretty sure I didn't buy it here. Sooooo...that means that I bought it in 1997-1998! 

The lush stuff sounds good Karen, but I'll see how I get on with this - I need to get full value for money out of it and I've still got half a pot left (about 110g!)


----------



## Monica (Jan 9, 2011)

Try Blistex Relief Cream. It works wonders. It will sting a bit though.

 Of course, should it be a coldsore, only an Acyclovir 5% will help (Zovirax or other generic brands) I get mine from Savers, as the Acyclovir from there is only 99p, Zovirax is around ?5 and it's the same stuff. You could also get it on prescription from the GP.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

Monica said:


> Try Blistex Relief Cream. It works wonders. It will sting a bit though.
> 
> Of course, should it be a coldsore, only an Acyclovir 5% will help (Zovirax or other generic brands) I get mine from Savers, as the Acyclovir from there is only 99p, Zovirax is around ?5 and it's the same stuff. You could also get it on prescription from the GP.



Thanks Monica, it's not a cold sore as I tend to get those on my lips rather than the corners of the mouth. I suspect it's because I have been running in very cold weather and sucking cold air in at a fair old rate! I'll bear in mind what you say about the Acyclovir in the future!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2011)

Yes if it is cold sores Alan - I swear by Zovirax.  Have you been run down lately as that is normally when mine reappear. You can get Zovirax on prescription - it is a tiny tube, but you only need a tiny bit. I would see how you go with the jelly first. Hope it heals soon.


----------



## grandma (Jan 9, 2011)

Monica said:


> Try Blistex Relief Cream. It works wonders. It will sting a bit though.
> 
> Of course, should it be a coldsore, only an Acyclovir 5% will help (Zovirax or other generic brands) I get mine from Savers, as the Acyclovir from there is only 99p, Zovirax is around ?5 and it's the same stuff. You could also get it on prescription from the GP.



I use BLISTEX all the time get a lot of clodsores this weather it is very good


----------



## Glenn (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi 

  Suffered the same thing before diagnosed hospital told me it could well have been that drinking so much has flushed out the natural oils in the body, Vaseline and other creams didn't do it for me. Not had the problem since being discharged from hospital with (exeptable levels)


----------



## bev (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Northerner,

Use the vaseline when you are out in the cold, but use 'E45' all other times. The vaseline will protect from the cold - but it wont moisturise the skin which is what you need. You need to stop kissing elephants too.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

bev said:


> Hi Northerner,
> 
> Use the vaseline when you are out in the cold, but use 'E45' all other times. The vaseline will protect from the cold - but it wont moisturise the skin which is what you need. You need to stop kissing goddesses too.Bev



Thanks bev, I have a jar of E45 so I'll smear some on!


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hope you lips are better soon.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 9, 2011)

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Hope you lips are better soon.



Thank you Sheilagh


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 10, 2011)

The best treatment I found for cold sores is Aciclovir tablets. I get them on prescription.

At the first signs (tingling for me) I take them five times a day for 5 days.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 10, 2011)

This cold weather can cause cracked lips and hands so a good barrier cream/lip salve used before you run may help. However, cracked lips can also be caused by dehydration, are you getting enough fluids? Or you may be a bit run down, which again can cause these effects.

Solutions, depending on which is the cause of the problem in your case:

Barrier/cream lip salve
Lots of  fluids
Extra vitamins and minerals


----------



## Monica (Jan 10, 2011)

brightontez said:


> The best treatment I found for cold sores is Aciclovir tablets. I get them on prescription.
> 
> At the first signs (tingling for me) I take them five times a day for 5 days.



TABLETS??? I only ever got cream prescribed. Mind you I have a tablet phobia, so if they are big..... and I wish I noticed a tingling, mine always seem to break out in the middle of the night. So I find blisters in the morning.


----------



## Ayma (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi all, really informative and useful information, thank you however unclear as to what if any of these will help to stop the cracks reoccurring! Would appreciate if anyone could clarify?


----------



## trophywench (Jun 11, 2016)

Moisturizing thoroughly around the mouth - day and night! - should prevent them.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 11, 2016)

Petroleum jelly doesn't really go off, and bugs can't grow well in it. However, if I restart using a pot after a long time, I usually wipe away the top layer with a tissue and discard.


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 12, 2016)

If it's angular cheilitis then petroleum jelly is the best barrier cream.  Recurrent angular cheilitis can be a sign of anaemia and or thrush (the candida gets into the cracks).  I had a nightmare with it prior to diagnosis, a dab if thrush cream and Vaseline sorted mine, but they kept coming back because I was anaemic, so best to check that out if you have recurrent issues Ayma


----------

